# towing with a Bugatti



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, he didn't drive the Bugatti into the bay did he?


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

I hope not. Its a friend of mine in London. They don't launch with the Bugatti just tow it around for shock factor.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

cant be true... That boat would sit the bugatti on the ground..


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Faked picture. The trailer jack is still on the ground. Most likely a photoshop job.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The jack is holding the boat up.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Pffffttt,

You guys don't know anything, It's obvious he ordered it with the Bugatti factory tow package. According to the brochure I got it comes with a class 3 hitch, airbags, 4:10 rear end and the Ford EcoBoast engine. It's rated to tow up to 30,000lbs with farm tags!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dang... I should have read the specs first


----------

